# new static demon started



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

While cleaning up my yard after recent storms I picked up this stick and thought it had potential for an armature. The foam head was just to help me figure out some placements but I plan to make a head from mache that better fits the overall concept. What Im stuck on is should I corpse it or not...


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it! Reminds me of picking up driftwood as a kid. With the right frame of mind, opportunities abound!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL!
Only here will you find someone who starts by picking up the yard and ends up with a zombie. 
You have to love it when the creativity is running wild.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect starter stick for such a project. I would be inclined to corpse it or at least dress it out with tattered wisps of a material like cheescloth.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great Discozombie, can't wait to see what you have in store for the head. I'm inclined to agree with Roxy; dressing him out with some corpsing would really add substance to the body, even if it was just tatters of something. Great start, and all from a stick! :jol:


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

let the corpsing begin. I tried to use a whole sheet of paper towels with utter failure. I then ripped into strips much like news paper, Im very happy with the results.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Corpsing/mache is looking good and has really added some shape and menace to the creature.

Your experience with the towels is on par too. You really need to make sure you tear the sheets into strips and that the strips are torn all around and do not have perfect cut edges...it all helps blend the pieces together.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool! I like the spikes down his spine.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Started on the head finally.... The head started as a ball of news paper/tape. Mache strips over the ball. I cut out eye holes added roller balls with warm white leds inserted inside. Built the jaw and rest of the facial features with cardboard and tape. Last night I built up facial features with mache clay but forgot to take a picture. Im not sure yet if this will be the head I use. My original vision was something closer to a cross between and animal/dinosaur and human. At this point the head looks mostly human. We'll see as I get further with the sculpting.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! and creeepy!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good to me so far. Maybe a few ridges or a crest along the top of the skull, some non-human ears and you'll have the look you're going for without a complete redo. :jol:


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

took some pics of the head after I did some sculpting, Sawtooth I think Im going to try ears... the thought didnt even cross my mind, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good! Love the horns. You have me thinking LED eyes for mine now, lol!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Wow! Love the horns. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Added some teeth, capped the horns and added a few more. Ears next...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The face/head is shaping up really well. I like the use of multiple horns and those teeth say he means business.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Discozombie, he is looking delectably evil! Love the horns and the teeth. What are they made of? You know how sometimes things that are not full size height kind of freak you out? Well this guy has that going on in spades....


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Discozombie, he is looking delectably evil! Love the horns and the teeth. What are they made of? You know how sometimes things that are not full size height kind of freak you out? Well this guy has that going on in spades....


Thanks for the comments sounds like it's heading in the direction I wanted. The teeth are made from homemade polymer clay I got the recipe from here http://thenewnew.blogspot.com/2011/06/homemade-polymer-clay.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

discozombie said:


> Thanks for the comments sounds like it's heading in the direction I wanted. The teeth are made from homemade polymer clay I got the recipe from here http://thenewnew.blogspot.com/2011/06/homemade-polymer-clay.html


:jol:Thanks! That recipe is going in the vault! I love how the teeth and horns look transluscent, like real enamel or real bone....very, very cool.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Love your creepy guy..and thanks for the recipe also


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks! That recipe is going in the vault! I love how the teeth and horns look transluscent, like real enamel or real bone....very, very cool.


The blogger wasnt kidding when she stated your arm will get tired, I thought I was going to crack the spoon handle the stuff is very thick and very sticky when it first comes out, put a little baby oil on your hands when working with it at first after a bit of smooshing around it becomes very workable


----------



## doctorgrim (Jan 12, 2012)

That looks incredible.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Nearly completed, did a base coat of DryLock, then slate grey, dry brush fluorescent red, which apparently is orange under the blacklight. The camera seems to embellish the fluorescent red because in person without the blacklgiht it appears more subdued. Hope to do clear coat tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking good, disco. I really like his appearance and coloring in that last shot.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

M-azing!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

He looks great. Love how the paint and horns look under the black light!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The horns and teeth really make the face look demonic. He's turned out really well.


----------

